# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Cleaning Precision Measuring Tools

## jmayaa

I recently picked up some used dividers of different styles along with some micrometers.
The calipers are pretty much coated with a surface rust or really tarnished. The micrometers have a few spots of rust here and there and the insides are really dirty. 
I was thinking of using Evaporust, but am concerned it may be to harsh for the mics. They have the satin type finish. 
Just wondering what techniques you all have used to derust/clean your precision tools.
Thanks, 
Jeff

----------

Paul Jones (May 3, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

Following this thread, as I've got a stuck micrometer that would be useful if I got to free it up.

----------


## big fall Bob

I use Evaporust All the time,it won't hurt your tools. Go to bob cartwright on utube. I have two videos on rust removal with Evaporust.

----------

Jon (Mar 10, 2015),

Paul Jones (Mar 17, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks for the tips, Bob. Gonna look up your videos.

----------


## Jon

> I use Evaporust All the time,it won't hurt your tools. Go to bob cartwright on utube. I have two videos on rust removal with Evaporust.



Nice Youtube channel  :Hat Tip:  . Feel free to embed Youtube videos using the icon that looks like a filmstrip, or manually like this:



```
[video=youtube;l8G8i3XwMxA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8G8i3XwMxA[/video]
```


Here are the Evaporust videos:

----------

DIYer (Mar 11, 2015),

Hotz (Mar 11, 2015),

Paul Jones (Apr 29, 2015),

PJs (Apr 6, 2016)

----------


## crazypj

I usually dunk things in 'gas pump' diesel. It has all sorts of preservatives and cleaners so works pretty well.

----------

DIYer (Apr 29, 2015)

----------


## Doc

I use household vinegar or a solution of citric acid (from the grocers). Wipe on wet or soak the tool (depending on it's 'internals'). Leave for a few minute then wipe off. Rinse and repeat. Dry then wipe with your favourite oil or dry lube stuff.

Regards

Doc  :Hat Tip:

----------


## DIYer

Thanks for the additional tips guys. I use diesel to clean my bicycle chain (and leave it on for a ride or two before using lube), but it never occurred to me to try using it for stuck parts.

----------


## JohnMTO

Check out electrolysis. This source is practical and concise. Be sure to read, understand and follow this and wear these -safety glasses.
Rust Removal using Electrolysis

John MTO

----------

Paul Jones (Mar 17, 2016)

----------


## mklotz

> Following this thread, as I've got a stuck micrometer that would be useful if I got to free it up.



Kroil is the best of the commercially available penetrating oils. A shade-tree substitute is a 50-50 mix of ATF and acetone. Be careful with the latter around plastics. Some plastics will mark with acetone.

Warm the mike gently, eg with a light bulb, to get better penetration.

For light surface rust a fine Cratex stick works well. I've also had some success with Simichrome polish but only for very light rust.

----------

Paul Jones (Mar 17, 2016),

PJs (Apr 6, 2016)

----------

